# 58100 endo bx



## pjn018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if Medicare cover this biopsy with dx of z71.1?  Pt wanted done just because US showed mild thickened endo stripe and fam hx of CA.  Any suggestions ?


----------



## csperoni (Dec 29, 2017)

If the sonogram showed thickened endo stripe, why would you not use R93.8??  Or Z80.# for the family history?  
I could not find any Medicare LCD or NCD for CPT 58100.  
And my 2 cents personal opinion is that your docs should be making the medical decisions/recommendations, not the patient.  If your doc thought it was completely unnecessary and no diagnosis other than patient fear, he/she shouldn't have done the unnecessary procedure.  Again, just my 2 cents.


----------

